# Corsair Link



## ChrisSteadfast (22. Mai 2017)

Hey bluebeard. 

Vielleicht kannst du mir weiterhelfen, mit meinem kleinen Corsair Werk.
Zur Zeit besitze ich folgende Sachen von Corsair:
780T
H110i
Commander Mini
mehrere ML 140 PRO

Da ich jetzt entdeckt habe, das ihr endlich die Software Lösung für die HD umgesetzt habt und zudem in 140er Variante. Möchte ich nun meinem Portfolio etwas Farbe verpassen.

Mein Vorhaben:
4* HD 140 nachrüsten und per CORSAIR Lighting Node PRO Steuern. 

1.Frage:
Sag mir bitte nicht das ihr das CORSAIR Lighting Node PRO so gebaut habt, das sie nicht mit dem Commander Mini kommunizieren kann und einen eigenen USB 2.0 Header benötigt, das gleiche ist nämlich schon bei der Kühlung der Fall.

2. Frage: kann ich alle RGB Stripes an nur einem Anschluss betreiben, so das der andere Anschluss für die HD Lüfter frei bleibt?


----------



## Chimera (26. Mai 2017)

Frage: wäre es da nicht besser gewesen, wenn du das Commander Pro genommen hättest? Kostet ja kaum mehr als das Mini, ist auch nicht viel grösser, hat dafür aber 2 USB Header dran und man muss nicht die vom Mobo nutzen bzw. nur einen: http://www.corsair.com/de-de/corsair-commander-pro. Mit dem kleinen Commander sieht es wohl wirklich so aus, als ob du dann auf die Header vom Board setzen müsstest (kann mich natürlich gerne irren, doch nach studieren der div. Manuals, sieht es nicht so aus).
Mein Rat: wenn du noch die Möglichkeit hast, dann würd ich die Commander Mini gegen die Commander Pro austauschen, dann müsstest du dir echt keine Sorgen machen und könntest das Node Pro dann an diesem anschliessen anstatt auf dem Mobo nen Header belegen zu müssen. Alternative, die halt nicht jedem so behagt: ne PCIe Steckkarte mit internen USB Headern einbauen, wenn das Mobo zu wenige hat. Hab ich bei zwei PCs von mir wegen den Front USB 3.0 gemacht: hab einfach ne günstige PCIe Low Profile Steckkarte reingepappt. Wäre evtl. die günstigere Lösung im Vergleich zum Commander Pro, jedoch kann es je nach Nutzer die "Optik stören"  Grad wenn man so wenig unnötiges Zeugs wie nur möglich drin haben möcht, da sind solche Zusatzkarten wohl eher ein Graus


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (7. Juni 2017)

Chimera schrieb:


> Frage: wäre es da nicht besser gewesen, wenn du das Commander Pro genommen hättest? Kostet ja kaum mehr als das Mini, ist auch nicht viel grösser, hat dafür aber 2 USB Header dran und man muss nicht die vom Mobo nutzen bzw. nur einen: http://www.corsair.com/de-de/corsair-commander-pro. Mit dem kleinen Commander sieht es wohl wirklich so aus, als ob du dann auf die Header vom Board setzen müsstest (kann mich natürlich gerne irren, doch nach studieren der div. Manuals, sieht es nicht so aus).
> Mein Rat: wenn du noch die Möglichkeit hast, dann würd ich die Commander Mini gegen die Commander Pro austauschen, dann müsstest du dir echt keine Sorgen machen und könntest das Node Pro dann an diesem anschliessen anstatt auf dem Mobo nen Header belegen zu müssen. Alternative, die halt nicht jedem so behagt: ne PCIe Steckkarte mit internen USB Headern einbauen, wenn das Mobo zu wenige hat. Hab ich bei zwei PCs von mir wegen den Front USB 3.0 gemacht: hab einfach ne günstige PCIe Low Profile Steckkarte reingepappt. Wäre evtl. die günstigere Lösung im Vergleich zum Commander Pro, jedoch kann es je nach Nutzer die "Optik stören"  Grad wenn man so wenig unnötiges Zeugs wie nur möglich drin haben möcht, da sind solche Zusatzkarten wohl eher ein Graus



Das sie einen neuen Commander in ihrem Sortiment haben ist mir nach meinem Post auch aufgefallen, ich werde meinen alten auch jetzt im forum anbieten und mir den neuen besorgen.

Dann bräuchte ich nicht einmal das Node Pro da die Lüfter direkt über den Commander gesteuert werden können.

Zum unnützen Zeug hier mal ein Bild meines PC'S:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

